# When to go for something stronger?



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Bayleigh will be 11 in November. For the last few years she has struggled with her weight and is over weight. She has lost a few pounds in the last month with a strict RX diet and added exercise. 


However, she struggles with her joints. Some days she bounces right up and others she struggles. Yesterday, was a struggle day. It is only noted the first thing in the morning after she has been sleeping all night on our wood floors. 


We give her Cosaquin(Sp?), the RX diet(that is supposed to help with weight loss & joints), and add an old lady vitamin to her food. She doesn't seem to be in pain- but just cannot get up as fast as she used to be able to. She cannot jump on furniture, beds, or into the car without help. 


A lot of this we assumed was just her weight which surely isn't helping the joints. I am wondering if we should add a RX support for the joints. 


When do you decide? Like I said- some day's she is like a puppy. Others her age really shows. 


Also I have been reading a lot about the beds everyone here seems to like. I wonder if that'll help as they're elevated and would make her getting up and down easier on her in the mornings. She does NOT sleep on her bed- prefers the tile, floor, or my daughters carpeted room. She has NO issues getting up on carpet. 


Thanks!


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

There is a section on the forum about supplements -- in the senior section I believe. Might help her feel better.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Lisa, I often think that it is harder on us to watch our beloved dogs age than it is on them to age. We want to make them comfortable so we try so many things. As a "mom" to a senior girl I have tried to make Gracie comfortable. She too, has problems with arthritis. She takes glucosamine to help with her joints. I also give her fish oil for the Omega 3. I have a Kuranda bed for her which she does use in the winter. We have hardwood floors and even with rugs in the bedrooms the floors become chilly. When the weather warms up she prefers sleeping on the floor because it is cooler. I try to spend time every night giving her a massage. I have always done this for my senior dogs and it does seem to help with mobility and it is very obvious that they love it. If for no other reason than they have my exclusive and undivided attention. Several times a week Gracie puts on her vest and heads to work as a therapy dog. There is a spring in her step on those days. I believe she knows how important she is to HER patients. Then she comes home and falls into an exhausted sleep for several hours. 
When Gracie was about 8 years old she began to gain weight. The vet ordered a diet for her. Gracie thought it was the end of the world. No more doggy Biscuit treats. Instead carrots, sweet potatoes, apples, cucumbers...initially she balked at her new treats. Over time she became accustomed to them and now will wiggle her bottom as she wags her tail for a baby carrot. She loves them that much. It was a long road but she lost 10 lbs and is the perfect weight for her size and is healthier for it. Bay may not initially like having her treats switched to lower calorie treats but she will get used to it and it will go a long way to getting her to a healthy weight to ease the stress on her joints. It is hard to watch our much loved companions get older and I have always had a soft spot in my heart for the seniors who have lived and loved and been loved for so long


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

G-bear said:


> Lisa, I often think that it is harder on us to watch our beloved dogs age than it is on them to age. We want to make them comfortable so we try so many things. As a "mom" to a senior girl I have tried to make Gracie comfortable. She too, has problems with arthritis. She takes glucosamine to help with her joints. I also give her fish oil for the Omega 3. I have a Kuranda bed for her which she does use in the winter. We have hardwood floors and even with rugs in the bedrooms the floors become chilly. When the weather warms up she prefers sleeping on the floor because it is cooler. I try to spend time every night giving her a massage. I have always done this for my senior dogs and it does seem to help with mobility and it is very obvious that they love it. If for no other reason than they have my exclusive and undivided attention. Several times a week Gracie puts on her vest and heads to work as a therapy dog. There is a spring in her step on those days. I believe she knows how important she is to HER patients. Then she comes home and falls into an exhausted sleep for several hours.
> When Gracie was about 8 years old she began to gain weight. The vet ordered a diet for her. Gracie thought it was the end of the world. No more doggy Biscuit treats. Instead carrots, sweet potatoes, apples, cucumbers...initially she balked at her new treats. Over time she became accustomed to them and now will wiggle her bottom as she wags her tail for a baby carrot. She loves them that much. It was a long road but she lost 10 lbs and is the perfect weight for her size and is healthier for it. Bay may not initially like having her treats switched to lower calorie treats but she will get used to it and it will go a long way to getting her to a healthy weight to ease the stress on her joints. It is hard to watch our much loved companions get older and I have always had a soft spot in my heart for the seniors who have lived and loved and been loved for so long


Thank you! You're so right. I found myself hysterical watching the video of the last 911 dog.. Thinking about when that time comes. Since we live in Florida- it's always warm! So hoping she'd maybe take to a Kundra bed? She has absolutely no issues getting up when she lies in a bedroom with carpet. Our entire house(minus the bedrooms) is either hardwood or ceramic tile. 

I think I'll bring her with to Dory's appointment and inquire with the vet. She's totally not loving the lack of "good treats" but we know it's for her own good!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here is the link for the info on joint and arthritis supplements-member IowaGold who is a Vet put this info together several years ago. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...81336-supplements-etc-arthritis-joint-problem

I have always given my guys Dasuquin witn MSM, I'm also giving a Fish Oil and Vit. E tablet in the dosage amounts recommended in this thread. 

There is a new Advanced Dasuquin that is out and it's suppose to be better than the one I am using. You can check with your Vet to see if they carry it or can get it for you. 

Some members have taken their dogs for acupuncture or laser treatments and it has helped their dogs. If you do a search on the board for either, several threads will come up you can read through.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Here is the link for the info on joint and arthritis supplements-member IowaGold who is a Vet put this info together several years ago.
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...81336-supplements-etc-arthritis-joint-problem
> 
> ...


Thanks! I was reading at work today! I'll run it by our vet and purchase independently.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

In his later years, my Joker developed lesions on his knees and elbows - essentially bedsores from lying on them and depriving them of air. We invested in a Coolaroo elevated bed, which cost about $30.00 from Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Coolaroo-Ele...d=1467211799&sr=1-1&keywords=elevated+dog+bed.

Joker adored it and Sunny has joyfully inherited it. The elevation allows for cool air to get under the bed and the slight elevation and fabric cover make it a bit easier for the dogs to get up and down.

Joker also received weekly injections of Adequan, which made an enormous difference in his mobility.

Good luck!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

GoldensGirl said:


> In his later years, my Joker developed lesions on his knees and elbows - essentially bedsores from lying on them and depriving them of air. We invested in a Coolaroo elevated bed, which cost about $30.00 from Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Coolaroo-Ele...d=1467211799&sr=1-1&keywords=elevated+dog+bed.
> 
> Joker adored it and Sunny has joyfully inherited it. The elevation allows for cool air to get under the bed and the slight elevation and fabric cover make it a bit easier for the dogs to get up and down.
> 
> ...




We actually are using a twin mattress in our living room for her. We're going to get the bed(ordered it- but a different brand that everyone here raved about?) but not sure if she will lie there- she has avoided dog beds for as long as I can remember. The twin bed she LOVES- but it is an eye sore in our living space! LOL!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I am a bit late to this thread... but your question was very familiar to me. I angsted about moving to a daily NSAID for my girl for weeks. She had a little bit of a limp, but it scared me to be putting her on a daily medication that might have effects on her organs. But after talking a lot with my vet, reading the info they gave me, and reading experiences here, I decided to try Deramaxs. It gave my dog a new lease on life. She never limped again - and she ran and played ball hard for the last two years of her life. I did a full senior blood panel every six months to make sure her organs were functioning well - and I never regretted making the decision.

PS She was also on a daily joint supplement the whole time (Sashas Blend). The supplement had done wonders for her, but eventually she just needed more.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I really encourage you to add pain medicine daily for her. Dogs hide pain, if you see her struggling she is IN pain. Keeping her comfortable is important, and I think you will see a happier, more active dog if you go ahead and give her something for pain. She is well past the age she should be on something with these symptoms.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

mylissyk said:


> I really encourage you to add pain medicine daily for her. Dogs hide pain, if you see her struggling she is IN pain. Keeping her comfortable is important, and I think you will see a happier, more active dog if you go ahead and give her something for pain. She is well past the age she should be on something with these symptoms.


Thank you. We need to figure out what's causing her high calcium levels first, then we will for sure add pain medicine. It's our intention to ensure she's happy & pain free.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

We gave my previous boy Deramaxx when at 12 y.o., he needed something more than supplements. We saw the same results as Sweet Girl saw : a new lease on life and a much better quality of life. By him being able to move around freely pain-free, I'm sure it had even better benefits for his overall health.


----------

